
A lightweight cryptocurrency portfolio tracker - cryptoctk
https://coinval.co
======
cryptoctk
[https://coinval.co](https://coinval.co)

\- 2,577 cryptocurrencies in database

\- realtime price updates

\- portfolios

\- alerts

\- dark theme

\- anonymity

\- no signup/signin required; data stored in our database; accessible via
unique hyperlink

\- various currencies (USD, CAD, EUR)

\- marketcap

